# كورسات واسطوانات تعليم في جميع مجالات اتصالات وروابط مباشرة



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا .. اسطوانتين اكثر من رائعتين لتعليم لغة البرمجة html







الاسطوانة الاولى
http://www.mediafire.com/d​ownload.php?nomymzkjm1g
http://www.mediafire.com/d​ownload.php?nm1mlxzzwnq
http://www.mediafire.com/d​ownload.php?j3g31cywykm

الاسطوانة الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/d​ownload.php?521nemznbgd
http://www.mediafire.com/d​ownload.php?ggjqzz2mjmr
http://www.mediafire.com/d​ownload.php?cancczygxom

_____________________________________________________ :20:
ثانيا ..عشر 10 أسطوانات تعليمية لتعليم Visual Basic 2008.net






الاسطوانة الاولى
http://www.mediafire.com/?​9bzb0wihzxz
الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/?zttuytaammo
الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jwlvxhbtxaz
الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​coyyinmddzn
الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​yjx39tnnwwx
السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​xoxmzimutot
السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mixwtp1lbk4
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mg1njjmwzvc
الثامنة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​1ifzox9hct5
التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zqztxnnoxzn
العاشرة والاخيرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?​v3jd9zjxwmj
http://www.mediafire.com/?​gymznhlyymn

_________________________________________________________ :20:

ثالثا ... Learn Web Designe in 1 Week
تعلم كيفية انشاء وتصميم المواقع فى اقل من اسبوع مع الكورس الرائع






الان مع الكورس الرائع لتعليم كيفية تصميم المواقع من الالف الى الياء
يشرح ايضا قوائم الفوتوشوب وكل شىء يخص تصميم المواقع
من بداية التصميم والانشاء وحتى كيفية التسويق لما صممته وانشئته
كورس رائع وفى غايه الاهميه والسهوله يستحق الاقتناء والتحميل
الكورس عباره عن ملف ايزو يتم تسطيبه بالديمون تولز

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SAJTQ649
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5XMW2PS1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A1JFGCQA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CL5QEINP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NXI6191J

_______________________________________________________ :20:
رابعا... تحميل اقوى كورس لتعليم لغة البرمجة على 10 اسطوانات باللغة العربية ASP.NET






يحتوى الكورس على اكثر من 250 درس تعليمي مفصل لشرح لغة البرمجة ASP.NET لانشاء المواقع بالتفصيل
وتعد لغة asp معتمدة من (مايكروسوفت) ولذلك التقنيات التي تحتويها تكون متكاملة مع باقي نظم (مايكروسوفت)
والـ ASP.NET عالم آخر من برمجة صفحات الويب فهي تنقلك من طريقة كتابة …الكود كاملاً بيدك
إلى طريقة الواجهه المرئية مما يسهل في إنتاجيتك ودقة أدائك قلة أخطاء البرمجيات التي تنشئها 
الكورس مكون من عشرة اسطوانات

الاسطوانة الاولى
http://www.mediafire.com/?fmfynzhjfha5ra3
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ridn13ipro8q24
http://www.mediafire.com/?1dxw77qxl4ze5bq

الاسطوانة الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/?4xn98zjj61dkm2r
http://www.mediafire.com/?8vlr4m30wc7ubs8

الاسطوانة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/?vwd17p53yofotcd
http://www.mediafire.com/?ccczxuzjz27lkij#1

الاسطوانة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?oh1wy19gce0mk4j#1
http://www.mediafire.com/?wna6rdpy7fi99rk#1

الاسطوانة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?cx4dz42necjidy4
http://www.mediafire.com/?8brm1iy2spbmrkq

الاسطوانة السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?bqb5tk1idyr1g1c
http://www.mediafire.com/?s35bh2tlcj1eyfb
http://www.mediafire.com/?714n78s49csjg78

الاسطوانة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?65bor2vn8cagdcn
http://www.mediafire.com/?q1scso8fobr44j0

الاسطوانة الثامنة
http://www.mediafire.com/?3q2zx46by8q6mw1
http://www.mediafire.com/?v830mbln0599nor#1
http://www.mediafire.com/?s99375nb9vw2ble

الاسطوانة التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?piffb7nmpno6wv2
http://www.mediafire.com/?5772blyz3cjad76

الاسطوانة العاشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?7glbkfojdds7kga#1
_________________________________________________________ :20:

خامسا ... اسطونات لتعليم الشبكات من البدايه حتى الاحتراف











للتحميل حجم كل اسطوانة حوالى 600 ميجا
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-28/shabakat-1.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-28/shabakat-2.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-28/shabakat-3.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-28/shabakat-4.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-28/shabakat-5.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-28/shabakat-6.iso

_________________________________________________________ :20:

سادسا ... اسطوانة تعلم السي بلس بلس ++C






للتحميل على 6 اسطوانات
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-85/Learn-Cplusplus-CD1.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-85/Learn-Cplusplus-CD2.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-85/Learn-Cplusplus-CD3.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-85/Learn-Cplusplus-CD4.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-85/Learn-Cplusplus-CD5.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro-always-85/Learn-Cplusplus-CD6.iso

_________________________________________________________ :20:

سابعا ... اسطوانات تعلم الشبكات MCSE











MCSE
تأخذك هذه الإسطوانات من البداية إلي الإحتراف في عالم الشبكات.
اربعة إسطوانات من النوع الفاخر لتعليم والشبكات MCSE 

للتحميل

http://www.archive.org/download/foro…-79/70-270.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro…-79/70-290.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro…-79/70-291.iso
http://www.archive.org/download/foro…-79/70-294.iso

روابط على ميديا فير

http://www.mediafire.com/?20ft2wwmr6k8a

_______________________________________________________ :20:

ثامنا ... اقوى كورس لتعلم صيانة اجهزة الكمبيوتر بسهولة ويسر 






يحتوى الكورس على شرح بالصوت والصورة لكل مكونات الحاسب الالى
وطريقة تركيبه وانواعها ووظيفتها وكيفية التعامل معها والتعامل مع الكمبيوتر قطعه قطعه حتى تصبح محترف فى كل اجزاء الهارد وير
التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?x9lt4spsx5xh7q9

باسورد فك الضغط هو
www.islamicfiles.net

________________________________________________________ :20:

تاسعا .. اقوى كورس لتعليم اوراكل oracle

اقوى كورس لتعليم اوراكل oracle
باللغة العربية من 5 اسطوانات






CD1
http://www.mediafire.com/?sceskbbywiguyt7
http://www.mediafire.com/?h3srr3hqbaozjga
Or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=09D8YEYV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1OUEHWVW

CD2
http://www.mediafire.com/?vo2a205659bhnu0
Or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X0JUNAYJ

CD3
http://www.mediafire.com/?i9sgsmz4r27ga7j
http://www.mediafire.com/?2c1b067v2ogten6
Or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HD7TASW5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W2QGE4MC

CD4
http://www.mediafire.com/?9255h3mmsfl3iz2
http://www.mediafire.com/?hzei165jk23ocmm
Or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G2FY50Q1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EVT9R3O0

CD5
http://www.mediafire.com/?vzs9nkjhzma3wvj
Or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WOW0OJE3

باسورد فك ضغط كل اسطوانة هو
www.islamicfiles.net

________________________________________________ :20:

عاشرا واخيرا ... كورس عن الهكر الأخلاقي بــ 7 سيديهات 






CD1 : 280 mb
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jmmowxeluyn
http://www.mediafire.com/?​21ddzjoamym
…http://www.mediafire.com/?​2ny3ivzmyum
http://www.mediafire.com/?​ozygmoghmwo
http://www.mediafire.com/?​yrzajzwmumw

CD2 : 180 mb
http://www.mediafire.com/?​twj05gtjmww
http://www.mediafire.com/?​nozgmjmltzu
http://www.mediafire.com/?​idwqtjtldyq
http://www.mediafire.com/?​m4xfztzoczy
http://www.mediafire.com/?​oyjeorjmttq
http://www.mediafire.com/?​kyzmzm0fa0n
http://www.mediafire.com/?​z51zyradmk2

CD 3 : 210 mb
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mkzmtogxuym
http://www.mediafire.com/?​yzoocyiiwmn
http://www.mediafire.com/?​i4qmejmo2hw
http://www.mediafire.com/?​djvtqlnm0h1
http://www.mediafire.com/?​lz4nom5ywhk
http://www.mediafire.com/?​ifyt2jzw2jd
http://www.mediafire.com/?​m4ghoizzfme
http://www.mediafire.com/?​0udkw2twhek

CD 4 : 220 mb
http://www.mediafire.com/?​muennmjzeea
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mtodm2mogzo
http://www.mediafire.com/?​qmwoygynjh2
http://www.mediafire.com/?​wtntmyirm4r
http://www.mediafire.com/?​my2yynjxtmy
http://www.mediafire.com/?​o3lgmngnzgz
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jzzgtwdtnoz
http://www.mediafire.com/?​uhiohyyz2t5
http://www.mediafire.com/?​gzhjmnrdz00
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mznqyxthmqm
http://www.mediafire.com/?​wrjw2yzzjzn
http://www.mediafire.com/?​tqtzyfyyyzl

CD 5 : 290 mb
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zweozztltzy
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mgx2mu0zlzz
http://www.mediafire.com/?​znlnnzi2jtn
http://www.mediafire.com/?​rmmjqmvjnmy
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jw4yyztzg5n
http://www.mediafire.com/?​nfytjt01ntm
http://www.mediafire.com/?​kgyzjfzmcug
http://www.mediafire.com/?​umwozf2wjo4
http://www.mediafire.com/?​1kl2wjzt5mz
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jmzwwfmzwnr
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zxjdz34oyiq
http://www.mediafire.com/?​oj2qzm3wdly
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zmizinmwzkh
http://www.mediafire.com/?​lzwjh2m1gkr
http://www.mediafire.com/?​n2zewymjykz
http://www.mediafire.com/?​ydnmmzodmjd

CD 6 : 280 mb
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jwzuogzdom1
http://www.mediafire.com/?​qgoci2vtned
http://www.mediafire.com/?​nmjannqihyr
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zxxk0jczddn
http://www.mediafire.com/?​ymm5dniummm
http://www.mediafire.com/?​4m2×2njl5im
http://www.mediafire.com/?​najdyz2tzzt
http://www.mediafire.com/?​noye1yjnld5
http://www.mediafire.com/?​1gwlzgtqdni
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mzmtottzmej
http://www.mediafire.com/?​do0mhm1wzhm
http://www.mediafire.com/?​bdzjj5j5xdw
http://www.mediafire.com/?​wz5cntktl0j
http://www.mediafire.com/?​o5ej0ljywza
http://www.mediafire.com/?​wzjwzmmtwtz

CD 7 : 260 mb
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jz4jgmdm1uh
http://www.mediafire.com/?​ydgzhdizzgm
http://www.mediafire.com/?​jztzyiihy2w
http://www.mediafire.com/?​nhm1g5yy05d
http://www.mediafire.com/?​rz03mkyrnyo
http://www.mediafire.com/?​kyohnmondid
http://www.mediafire.com/?​0wcuvmvt0ww
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zttjn5tn4fj
http://www.mediafire.com/?​hgty3tm4wdm
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zgz15gzbmm4
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mwozw1mnyig
http://www.mediafire.com/?​zzzkmyldwgm
http://www.mediafire.com/?​mznkzqjnewr
http://www.mediafire.com/?​tz5mukozemm

باسورد فك التحميل
haiphongit


----------



## طالب طفشان (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن تحدد إصدار اوراكل 
ومشكوووووووووووور على الكورسات


----------



## norel (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## CROWN2010 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank u very very much


----------



## salah zouhdi (26 سبتمبر 2011)

mercie je veux password pour cd d entretien du pc


----------



## ahmed eeng (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن اعرف ال باسوورد بتاع اقوى كورس لتعلم صيانة اجهزة الكمبيوتر بسهولة ويسر 

لانه ال link اللى انت وضعته بالاسفل لا يعمل​


----------



## alhai (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحياتي .... اوراكل ما اشتغل .... لماذا؟؟؟
جربت افتحه بالـ virtual drive - daemon tools - nero burning ولم يعمل
مع انو الـ VB.net 2008 اشتغل 

*


----------



## alhai (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهاكر الاخلاقي ايضا الملفات غير موجودة ...... 
اذا في روابط جديدة ...... اتمنى اضافتها
وشكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## alhai (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*هناك حل لمشكلة الاوراكل .... 
تحويل الالوان الى 480*640 قبل تشغيل الملف بالدايمون توولز*


----------



## M.Rizk (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخى جدا ع الكورسات الرائعة
ولكن أى برنامج يقوم بتشغيل كورس الهاكر الأخلاقى فهو بامتداد hpit


----------



## جامعه بنها (17 نوفمبر 2011)

موقع جامعة بنهاhttp://www.bu.edu.eg


----------



## nohakazaz (10 يناير 2012)

اللينكات بتاعت *Visual Basic 2008.net مش شغاله خالص ممكن حد يقولى انزلها ازاى

*


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

انا ايضا اريد ا*Visual Basic 2008.net 
*


----------



## صادق ناصر (15 يناير 2012)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككوووورررر


----------



## مختار الاسواني (25 يناير 2012)

_*جـــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير*_


----------



## ahmedelazab (9 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور أخى يعطيك الله العافية وجزاك الله خيرا لقد أذهلنى الموضوع وأعانك الله عز وجل*


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## jassen (30 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

thank


----------



## elmasry29 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مش شغال


----------



## صادق ناصر (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششكككككككووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر وما قصرت 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## hnbz (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اقوى كورس لتعلم صيانة اجهزة الكمبيوتر بسهولة ويسر >>>>>>>>>>> يا اخي الرابط اللي نزلته كل ما ادخله يقول انه محزوف


----------



## eng-xxx (27 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks so much for great affort


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aryamayhm (7 مارس 2013)

wallahy ma8sart 5als


----------



## Marroum (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## هيثم الزيات (12 مارس 2013)

اللينكات و روابط التحميل لا تعمل 

و مشكور على المجهود الرائع :12:


----------



## aboseda2010 (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكور جدا


----------



## aboseda2010 (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eng.ali48 (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

[h=3]This page cannot be found...[/h]


----------



## ahmedabohany (4 أبريل 2014)

ياريت تعيد الرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## israa salem (17 يونيو 2014)

شكرا الك كتير


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر


----------

